
How one company games Google News - ssclafani
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30684_3-20021840-265.html
======
dmix
Linking directly to the news sites is just going to boost their SEO rankings.
Why not just display the url without a link?

~~~
moultano
The right way to do this is by adding rel="nofollow" to the links.

Also great advice for any startup displaying user submitted content publicly
to the web. Adding rel="nofollow" to links with low karma will prevent people
from spending the time to write a custom spam bot for your site until you have
enough traffic to matter for that alone. You'll still get the drive-by spam if
it's easy to submit, but you can get around that with an unconventional form.

------
benologist
What they're describing sounds a lot like professional blogging: useless,
heavy linking to your own crap and summarizing others' articles.

I wonder if they'll go after Engadget next, or Gizmodo or any of the Apple
rumor blogs. They're just the successful versions of that 70 holdings company.

~~~
greyman
Did you read Engadget or Gizmodo? They often break stories and provide their
own gadget reviews, it's something completely different as what was described
in the article.

~~~
benologist
Right...

[http://gizmodo.com/5682457/this-is-the-worlds-loudest-
alarm-...](http://gizmodo.com/5682457/this-is-the-worlds-loudest-alarm-clock)
via the Telegraph

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/05/parrot-minikit-smart-
wind...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/05/parrot-minikit-smart-windshield-
mount-cradles-your-phone-caress/) via techdigest

[http://www.tuaw.com/2010/11/05/mac-pro-server-config-
added-t...](http://www.tuaw.com/2010/11/05/mac-pro-server-config-added-to-
product-lineup/) "via engadget" via apple.

All useless summaries with useless internal links and tagged with every
conceivable word a person might put into Google.

They all produce original content on occasion but it's not their business.

------
davidmurphy
Google News needs to inspect more carefully whom they allow into the stream.

Last month I came across a highly offensive site in the mix with other stuff.

~~~
corin_
FoxNews.com?

